
Photographer (me) plans to sue NCAA and Linfield College - deftturtle
https://calebyers.com/blog/photography-and-student-rights-at-linfield
======
deftturtle
For some context, I have been banned from taking photos at athletic events at
my private college, but they have done so without following any legal or
disciplinary procedures. And a separate issue is the NCAA's deliberate
misinterpretation of its bylaws, which must be settled in a court.

